# It's SNOWING



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Kind of nice.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup here to dam snow had a lot this winter


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey....it's going into winter for our Australian members:lmao:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

What I'd give for a really GOOD snow! It's been waaaaay too long.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it cant be snowing yet!!! Argee does not have the ok from the docs to snowblow.....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes the snow stopped :hooray: now it going to get muggier and hot


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Snow is over --- Thread closed.


----------

